# Being lions in God's cause (James Renwick)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 7, 2019)

Let us be lions in God’s cause, and lambs in our own.

James Renwick to Robert Hamilton, 6 February 1683 in Thomas Houston (ed.), _Spiritual Support and Consolation in Difficult Times: The Letters of the Rev. James Renwick_ (1865) in _Works Doctrinal and Practical of the Rev. Thomas Houston, D.D_. (4 vols, Edinburgh, 1876), 4: 67.


----------

